# Thread filters



## TopDogTHC (Nov 16, 2015)

I think it would be cool if you could filter threads. Sometimes search brings up loads of irrelevant threads to what you actually want.

Seed: Unkown, Female, Male, Feminised, Autoflowering
Medium: Soil, etc, etc
Light type: LED, HPS, etc, etc....
(I'm still very much a newbie so I'm sure there are more specific options, but you get the idea)

Thread authors would have the abiliy to change these as time goes on so its up to date and select multiple options. As a viewer you can filter the forums and also filter searches. 

It would help massively in finding specific content and following threads relevant to your own grow/set up.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

Do you mean filter within big threads ? 
Or just the search in general? 
Depending on what you mean some of this cannot be physically done with the software we have


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 17, 2015)

I meant for both. You can filter out what threads show up while you are browsing. And you can filter out on a search. But even just one or the other would be great!


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

Well alternatively could use your browser search on each page throughout the thread 

I mean ultimately within threads it's up to the OP to be organized some are some aren't
You can't edit posts past 72 hours 

As for filtering the search you could use google via rollitup 
Rollitup: whatever plant 
Sometimes that works better than the search bar other times the internal search bar works better

I can't physically make a filter system it isn't what xenforo our software has or can allow 

I think really what it comes down to is our website is just massive we've been around for a long time and there's sooo many threads and so much content

Hope these tricks can help out at least in some way


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh another thing if you click more on the search you can semi filter may work better


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

And another thing try searchin in a specific sub forum
If you goal is for nutrients go to the nutrient section and search in there 
Don't search from the main list or its everything posted on rollitup


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> And another thing try searchin in a specific sub forum
> If you goal is for nutrients go to the nutrient section and search in there
> Don't search from the main list or its everything posted on rollitup


Never thought of that. Will see how things go the next few days. Thanks.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome anytime mate


----------



## canadianbuds (Dec 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> Welcome anytime mate


Can i get these threads deleted please? i would appreciate it https://www.rollitup.org/t/1.891602/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/should-i-cut-the-crispy-ends-off.890944/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sprout-is...ds-any-help-would-be-much-appreciated.890968/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-help-anything-would-be-appreciated.890758/


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2015)

canadianbuds said:


> Can i get these threads deleted please? i would appreciate it https://www.rollitup.org/t/1.891602/
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/should-i-cut-the-crispy-ends-off.890944/
> 
> ...


Sure no need to ask twice


----------



## canadianbuds (Dec 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> Sure no need to ask twice


thanks !! and yea sorry the first one I posted was just a couple years back so didn't know if you would see it


----------

